# Adopted a Rat



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Ebony needed a friend since Daddy just got fixed and can't join the group until about 3 weeks. I went to a Rattie Ratz adoption place and fell in love. Everyone said she really liked me since she stayed cuddled up against me.  

I decided to name her Hana (pronounced like Hannah). It is japanese and stands for "favorite" or "flower". She is a siamese rex. Sorry I couldn't get a good picture of the hyper active girl. :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Ooh! Very pretty girl!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks  She is very brave and sweet, which is great because Ebony is more shy and not as friendly.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome!! It's great you were able to adopt a little one! You gave her a great home and now there is room for another little one who needs a home.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is awesome that you went to rattie ratz!!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

What a beauty.


----------

